# I Just...Don't Like Anything



## Judge Spear (Jun 30, 2012)

I have no idea why, either. I'm really ass backwards in gaming taste. My choice is just so limited. I play mostly anything that comes my way for the appropriate amount of time (to me it's 5 hours or 5 rounds) to form a valid opinion. But, I rarely ever enjoy anything today.
 Final Fantasy, Metal Gear, Mass Effect, Uncharted, Forza, Gran Turismo, Persona, most Kingdom Hearts, Resident Evil, Silent Hill, Monster Hunter, Mario Kart Wii and 7, Epic Yarn, Mass Attack, Mario Galaxy 1 and 2, Skyward Sword (and I 100% that game, still hate it), Animal Crossing, Heavy Rain, Disgaea, MVC, all traditional fighters really except Skullgirls, TVC, and SC II and V, League of Legends, Starcraft, Touhou, Gears of War, Team Fortress, Radiant Silvergun, Metroid 1 and 2, Wakfu, . All of these popular games...I just can't enjoy them at all. People have tried to sway my opinion and I may try them again. That happened with Monster Hunter, Final Fantasy, and Skyward Sword, LoL but my opinion was immovable. 
And I was really looking forward to Diablo 3. I never played 2, but when I heard that a $60 MMORPG was 12 hours? I didn't care about the auction house or difficulties. That killed it. Kinda sucks. So I guess it goes up there too. :<

I mean, I do like a lot of stuff. 95% of pre Wii first party games. Lots of Castlevania. Gems that no one seems to care about or remember like WipEout, and Darius.
It just sucks because I'm always the guy that doesn't wanna play anything and no one likes what I do. It's not that I don't try these games, I do. Thoroughly. I just can't bring myself to like them at all and I can go into full detail why with each. Is anyone else like this? Why's it so hard for me to find a game that just fits? A few of these are properly made games, like Metal Gear, and Resident Evil. I just despise them. :/
I don't get it...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 30, 2012)

Relevant: [yt]yRSYhLn4RCI[/yt]
But in all seriousness, have you tried indie games?


----------



## Fernin (Jul 1, 2012)

Just do what I did, stop gaming for a couple years, then come back and play games again, everything will seems fucking amazing again, pretty much the same way it did when you first started gaming. Or at least that's how it works for me.


----------



## Takun (Jul 1, 2012)

Clearly it's cause you tried LoL and not Dota 2.

MEEPOMEEPOMEEPOMEEPO


----------



## MitchZer0 (Jul 1, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> But in all seriousness, have you tried indie games?


DON'T EVEN TRY INDIE GAMES! It's not worth it, the majority of them suck, they're not even games, they're just art projects made by pretentious neckbeards.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 1, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Is anyone else like this? Why's it so hard for me to find a game that just fits?



I'm picky with my games too. It's too expensive not to be. And if I'm going to play a game, it means I'm burning my free time, so it needs to be good. I used to play a lot of Blizzard titles, the Halo series, TF2, Quake, and just whatever seemed big at the time. But I guess I got bored of my old favorite genres (shooters, RPG's, and some RTS), in some cases because of the combined $50 or $60 price and potential for zero replay value.

But Steam sales.. those helped me find new games that I enjoy am horribly addicted to, and surprisingly outside of my old gaming boundaries.  I've fallen in love with empire-building games, and when a game offers 100s of hours of replay time, I rarely buy new games.  $20 for a potentially good game and four expansion packs? Hell yeah, I'm up for that.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 1, 2012)

MitchZer0 said:


> DON'T EVEN TRY INDIE GAMES! It's not worth it, the majority of them suck, they're not even games, they're just art projects made by pretentious neckbeards.



Depends what you mean by "indie". Yeah, some indie games are art projects. Limbo is indie and it's artsy. Killing Floor is indie, but it's got masculinity blasting out of all holes, sod art.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> Relevant: [yt]yRSYhLn4RCI[/yt]
> But in all seriousness, have you tried indie games?



I'm big on indie games. Free or otherwise. It's really just shooters though. Jamestown, Satazius, Hydorah's a GREAT one, Minishoter, Ether Vapor. I'm never playing another Touhou, though. 
I can't stand most indie platformers. They just like ripping off of Mario and Mega Man to bring the retro style back out of spite for new games. Only they forgot the creativity part. Mario and Mega Man weren't good for being Mario and Mega Man, they brought something new that gave them a place. I find most indie developers actually watering down the genre within the indie community killing the novelty of classic platforming. 
I'm waiting for a unique Sonic fangame called Freedom Planet to be done. It's actually going to be different.

But, I love indie done right.


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 1, 2012)

maybe because video games are not for you


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> maybe because video games are not for you



I only for some reason dislike popular things. Trust me. I play games like a motherfucker. Only the shit I play isn't known to anyone.
 Perfect examples. Ever played Ketsui Jigoku Kizuna Tachi? How about ESP Rade? No?
I've got a ton of consoles, mostly old Nintendo and somewhat of a gaming PC. I don't hate popular stuff just because it's popular though if anyone gets the wrong idea.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 1, 2012)

I just bought the indie bundle of the summer. That'll keep me busy for a bit. You ought to try indie games, they're vastly different from mainstream crap and they might surprise you


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I just bought the indie bundle of the summer. That'll keep me busy for a bit. You ought to try indie games, they're vastly different from mainstream crap and they might surprise you



I bought Satazius on Steam a few weeks ago. I love it. I'm about to pick up Ether Vapor. I also keep on top of Locomalito. I think he's the early day Nintendo of indie gaming. He spent 3 years on Hydorah. All the programming was done by him. He got two others. 1 did the music. The other did the box art. He gave the game out for free. And look at this beautiful game.


----------



## Maisuki (Jul 1, 2012)

I have to agree. I hated most games post-wii. I really miss the "pre-wii" take on game design. Sell games, not shitty and gimmicky controllers.

I have two comments though: 
dafuq is SC V? 
D3 is not an MMORPG.

Also, DotA 2 > LoL.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 1, 2012)

MitchZer0 said:


> DON'T EVEN TRY INDIE GAMES! It's not worth it, the majority of them suck, they're not even games, they're just art projects made by pretentious neckbeards.


Something wrong with you? Wasted a buck on some game you don't like? It's a bad idea to flag all indies bad.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2012)

Maisuki said:


> I have to agree. I hated most games post-wii. I really miss the "pre-wii" take on game design. Sell games, not shitty and gimmicky controllers.
> 
> I have two comments though:
> dafuq is SC V?
> ...



SCV=Soul Calibur V
I was always told Diablo is an MMO. Regardless, far too short for an RPG *in my honest opinion*. GREAT game design, just too short.
And I'm not a fan of top down MOBA's in general. So DotA may be better, but I'm not interested. 
And yes, I fucking miss Gamecube to NES era Nintendo. Metroid was fine however...until they handed it to Team Ninja. Brawl is my favorite Smash though. I don't care about the reduced speed. Skyward Sword? Mario Galaxy? LOL!!!


----------



## Fernin (Jul 1, 2012)

"Far to short for an RPG"-This statement, annoys me SO fucking much... Seriously. For something to qualify as an RPG it doesn't need to be 10-20-30-40 or however many fricken hours long it took you to trudge through FF7 when you were a kid and didn't have a clue what to do or where to go. 


Anyways, if you want something retroish and HARD, go play two of my favorite games, The Dishwasher: Dead Samurai and its sequel Vampire Smile.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQWp5IXQCfg


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2012)

Fernin said:


> "Far to short for an RPG"-This statement, annoys me SO fucking much... Seriously. For something to qualify as an RPG it doesn't need to be 10-20-30-40 or however many fricken hours long it took you to trudge through FF7 when you were a kid and didn't have a clue what to do or where to go.



This is why I said "in my honest opinion". I'm gonna go back and bold that point. People always skip that.
 If it annoys you, that's too bad. How I've seen RPG's throughout my life and what I like in my preferred RPG's is at least a 30-60 hour campaign to build upon my character, party, vehicle, whatever to overcome the threat and accomplish my ingame goal in a nonlinear fashion (also something most RPG's don't have again _in my opinion_). That's how I want MY experience to be. Your qualifications are not mine so don't push them on me likewise, don't let mine or anyone else's annoy you so bad unless they're being dicks about it.

I've already played Dishwasher BTW. The second one.


----------



## FubidoKlaws (Jul 1, 2012)

I feel like that sometimes. My biggest problems is having a large selection with not knowing what to focus on.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 1, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> This is why I said "in my honest opinion". I'm gonna go back and bold that point. People always skip that.
> If it annoys you, that's too bad. How I've seen RPG's throughout my life and what I like in my preferred RPG's is at least a 30-60 hour campaign to build upon my character, party, vehicle, whatever to overcome the threat and accomplish my ingame goal in a nonlinear fashion (also something most RPG's don't have again _in my opinion_). That's how I want MY experience to be. Your qualifications are not mine so don't push them on me likewise, don't let mine or anyone else's annoy you so bad unless they're being dicks about it.
> 
> I've already played Dishwasher BTW. The second one.



"A role-playing game is a game in which players assume the roles of characters in a fictional setting. Players take responsibility for acting out these roles within a narrative, either through literal acting, or through a process of structured decision-making or character development. Actions taken within many games succeed or fail according to a formal system of rules and guidelines." --- Whether all this takes 5 hours, or 5000 it doesn't change the the fact that a role playing game is, or is not. It's not subject to an opinion.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 1, 2012)

I play most games released by id Software.

And that's pretty much it aside from Minecraft and a very few other games I hardly ever play.

And you know what? I'm happy. I started gaming with some of the most elite games in the FPS genre, unlike a lot of other people that start with casual kiddie shit. For gaming, that's pretty much like skipping elementary school, middle school, and highschool and just going straight to college from the start. Hell, the only reason I don't play Dorf Fort anymore is because I don't want to develop insomnia.

Man, I can sound like a massive cunt sometimes.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2012)

Fernin said:


> "A role-playing game is a game in which players assume the roles of characters in a fictional setting. Players take responsibility for acting out these roles within a narrative, either through literal acting, or through a process of structured decision-making or character development. Actions taken within many games succeed or fail according to a formal system of rules and guidelines." --- Whether all this takes 5 hours, or 5000 it doesn't change the the fact that a role playing game is, or is not. It's not subject to an opinion.



Like I said, a long campaign is what I want in an RPG. I don't care what the definition of the genre is and I'm not arguing it anymore. It may not be subject to opinion, fine. But it's subject to preference. May I have my own for fuck's sake?


----------



## Fernin (Jul 1, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Like I said, a long campaign is what I want in an RPG. I don't care what the definition of the genre is and I'm not arguing it anymore. It may not be subject to opinion, fine. But it's subject to preference. May I have my own for fuck's sake?



Saying what you want IN and RPG is fine, but saying something is NOT an rpg because it doesn't meet your (subjective) criteria is what I take issue with.


----------



## Maisuki (Jul 1, 2012)

Fernin said:


> Saying what you want IN and RPG is fine



I think you missed the part where he's been saying this the entire time.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jul 4, 2012)

Maisuki said:


> I have to agree. I hated most games post-wii. I really miss the "pre-wii" take on game design. Sell games, not shitty and gimmicky controllers.
> 
> Also, DotA 2 > LoL.



I prefer the "pre-EA" approach to game development. Actually putting time and effort into sequels instead of pumping out a new game every year and a half, and then removing all of the things that made it good.



Pachi-O said:


> And yes, I fucking miss Gamecube to NES era Nintendo. Metroid was fine however...until they handed it to Team Ninja. Brawl is my favorite Smash though. I don't care about the reduced speed. Skyward Sword? Mario Galaxy? LOL!!!



I'm still playing Other M, but I can't say that anything in that review really "ruined" or otherwise detered me from finishing it. Hell, I had no intention of buying it ever, but I got it for $9, so I figured that it would be worth it just to say that I played it.

I honestly don't like Brawl nearly as much as any other SSB game in existence and I couldn't really enjoy SS because of the absolutely terrible control scheme.

I also can't stand Mario, so I can't imagine that I could ever give Galaxy a fair shake without throwing the game though a window.


----------



## Vega (Jul 4, 2012)

Either just take a break from games or try some of these games that weren't on your list.  Sorry if you already have played any of the following but had forgotten to add them to your list of disappointing games.

Journey
Bioshock
Ico and Shadow Of The Colossus HD collection 
"Hitman" games
"Splinter Cell" games
"Ratchet and Clank" games
"Sly Cooper" games
Okami HD
Alan Wake
Red Dead Redemption
L.A. Noire
Star Wars: The Old Republic
Portal 1 and Portal 2
Devil May Cry HD Collection (Just don't play Devil May Cry 2.  1 and 3 are great though)


----------

